# Squatters have occupied a former Starbucks coffee shop on Park Street in Bristol



## Anagor (Mar 17, 2016)

Was living there for about a month. Found this article yesterday:

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Squatt...8919181-detail/story.html#fGXKOztFhq4wBcHF.01



*Squatters have occupied a former Starbucks coffee shop on Park Street in Bristol*


By Emma_Flanagan | Posted: March 14, 2016








Squatters are occupying a former Starbucks on Park Street

VIEW GALLERY

 Comments (6)
A band of squatters has moved into to a former Starbucks on Park Street.

According to residents the group were first spotted three or four weeks ago and have been occupying the business premised ever since.

But their presence has not been entirely welcomed by local residents and businesses.

Chloe Smart, who lives in a flat above the former coffee shop, said: "The smell is bad. They are always smoking.

*RELATED CONTENT*

*UPDATE: Squatter down from roof after three-hour protest over eviction from Bristol pub*
*Pictures as a Bristol Squatter take to roof in protest *
*Life as squatter in Bristol revealed by couple opposing eviction from abandoned pub they call home*
*Teenager in hospital and two boys arrested after stabbing at secondary school*
*BMW stolen in Kingswood knifepoint carjacking*

"I can't hear any noise from up here though.

"We had a problem with the rubbish. We have always put our rubbish outside the door and now the squatters have moved in and said they don't want it left there.

"But they did not take it to the curb they left all over our doorstep instead."









Staff at local businesses - who all wished to remain anonymous - said there had been times where the squatters had been a nuisance.

One shop worker said: "They can be noisy.

"We have had people coming in and asking about them.

"There was one day where one of them was all over the place outside. He had no shirt on, and no shoes. He must have been freezing.

"And he seemed like he was drunk or something.

"I don't know how many of them there are, but there seems to be a few and they have a number of dogs."

The _Bristol Post_ attempted to speak to the occupiers of 78 Park Street.









They refused to come out, but they had a note taped to the inside of a window.

It reads: "LEGAL WARNING

"Take notice: That we live in this property. It is our home and we intend to stay.

"That any entry or attempt to enter into these premises without our permission is therefore a criminal offence.

"If you attempt to enter by violence, or by threatening violence, we will prosecute you."

But not every local business has noticed bad behaviour from the new residents.









One business owner, who works on the opposite side of the road, said: "There are a lot of them. There are all sorts of people, men, women, some dressed quite smartly in suits so I think they have jobs.

"There was a bit of mess when they first started moving in but that has settled down now.

"I have not noticed them being noisy, although maybe business on the same side as the road as them have.

"But that Starbucks has been empty for two years, because we looked at renting it at the time.

"I don't know why it has been empty for so long, but I am intrigued to know how the squatters managed to get inside."

The _Bristol Post_ has contacted the building's owner for a comment.

*What does the law say about squatting?*
Squatting is when someone deliberately enters property without permission and lives there, or intends to live there. This is sometimes known as 'adverse possession'.

Anyone who originally enters a property with the permission of the landlord is not a squatter, eg if you're renting a property and fall behind with rent payments you're not squatting if you continue to live there.

Although squatting in non-residential building or land isn't in itself a crime, it's a crime to damage the property.

It's usually a crime not to leave land or property when you're instructed to do so by:

the owner

the police

the council

a repossession order

Squatting in residential buildings (like a house or flat) is illegal.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 17, 2016)

awesome. keep it up.


----------



## Anagor (Mar 17, 2016)

tobepxt said:


> awesome. keep it up.



I'm not there atm (had to go back to Germany for two weeks), but I don't think they can keep it. Court was on Tuesday, don't know if anyone was there. But not much hope to keep it, as people who should know told me. But it was nice for those four weeks ... 

Edit: will post some photos soon, have to sort them out ...


----------



## Tude (Mar 17, 2016)

Ha - was wondering where you were


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow! Congrats! ::joyful::


----------



## Anagor (Mar 17, 2016)

Tude said:


> Ha - was wondering where you were



In here ...


----------



## Odin (Mar 17, 2016)

At least waking was not a problem... Sunshine anyone?


----------



## Sip (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome. That news article had me laughing so hard. Especially the user comments below. Good job.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 18, 2016)

changed the title for relevance and copied and pasted the article into the first post in the thread.


----------



## Stinkyyy (Mar 27, 2016)

Haha haha!!!! Yes Klaus! Klaus and I were of the original 4 who opened and squatted this building. We stayed almost two months before moving to an old video shop in Clifton Down! We had issuesnwith illegal armed heavies, fucking dealers causing trouble n all sorts of shit but we still held it down BOOYAH bringin back Bristol's squat scene bit by bit!


----------

